# Printful Small Printing Area



## hartwellj (May 30, 2017)

I'm starting a new T-Shirt company and I'm spending weeks trying to find the right fulfillment company. I love all of the easy integration of Printful with Shopify and how easy things are...But the small printing area leaves one to be desired. I see thousands of people use the Printful app, but how in the world can you make a quality artistic product with such small printing area.....

Any other alternatives of companies that have just as good Shopify integration, but with better pricing and a larger printing area?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

What is their print area and what size print do you need??


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Tried to send pm but your inbox is full.


----------

